# Lisa Williams: Life Among The Dead



## SidMarl (Oct 12, 2007)

I know with many psychics claiming to be real turn up to be fake in reality. But after coming across Lisa Williams on the internet and watching her on some videos on youtube- I was truly amazed by her talent! Has anyone heard of her?

I hear she's coming back for a second time, to Lifetime tv... is that a cable station? I would love to see her in action!


----------



## The Ace (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, I looked on her website, clicked on "Meet Lisa," and was taken straight to a "Buy my junk," page ........


----------

